# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Καλώδιο Ethernet παράλληλα σε κανάλι 220Volt - Βοήθεια!

## nathanas

Καλημέρα,
εχω αρχίσει και περνάω κανάλια στο σπίτι για να "κρυψω" το καλώδιο ethernet. Μιλάμε για 20 μέτρα καλώδιo kai δυστυχώς σε κάποιο σημείο του σπιτιού έχω περάσει και εξωτερικό κανάλι 220Volt.
*Επηρεάζει την μετάδοση των δεδομένων (και την ταχύτητα) του ethernet,ο θόρυβος του καναλιού των 220Volt, σε περίπτωση που για μήκος 2 μέτρα θα είναι παράλληλα σε απόσταση 2cm περίπου?*
Σε άλλο σημείο δεν θέλω να το περάσω διότι θα φαίνεται και σαν τελευταία λύση θα πρέπει να κάνω πατέντες για να το βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι και μετά να ξαναπεράσει μέσα.
Η ταχύτητα μετάδοσης με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ γιατί θα το χρησιμοποιήσω για HD streaming από το PC στο PS3.
Please όποιος ξέρει να απαντήσει γιατί έχω αφήσει την δουλειά στη μέση επειδή δεν γνωρίζω αν θα κάνω καλά ή όχι.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το ethernet είναι 1000άρι; Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δε νομίζω ότι θα έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα, εκτός αν φορτώσεις κάνα ηλεκτρικό σώμα ή κλιματιστικό στο καλώδιο ρεύματος. Για καλό και για κακό, μπορείς να βάλεις FTP και θωρακισμένα βύσματα RJ-45..

----------


## rep

και εγω σπιτι μου ετσι τα εχω.σε μεγαλα ρευματα θα υπηρχε προβλημα σε μικρα πιστευω πως οχι.με τα data δεν υπαρχει εμφανες προβλημα ,με καλωδια εικονας και ηχου υπαρχει.

----------


## nathanas

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Το καλώδιο το πήρα από τον Φανό και είναι CAT5. (VUP CABLES CAT 5e UTP 4X2X24 AWG ANSI/TIH 568-B1 183M) Αυτό γράφει πάνω. Αν δεν ήταν το μόνο που είχε, ήταν σίγουρα το φθηνότερο.
Τώρα για το αν είναι 1000άρι δεν ξέρω πως να το δω.
Τί ειναι FTP και τί θωρακισμένα βύσματα RJ-45?  Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι RJ-45 πρέπει να είναι τα βυσματάκια που τοποθετώ στις άκρες του Ethernet.
Αν μπορείς πες μου μία να προμηθευτώ ότι χρειάζομαι και να τελειώνω σήμερα...

To ρούτερ μου είναι το: http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.615103 10/100 αν αυτό εξυπηρετεί σε κάτι.
από το κανάλι των 220v τροφοδοτώ 42" τηλεόραση,5.1 ηχοσύστημα και τέλος το PS3.
To encoding θα γίνεται στον υπολογιστή και τα δεδομένα θα αποστέλονται στο PS3.Θερμαντικά σώματα και γενικά άλλες συσκευές δεν θα έχω πέρα από αυτές που ανέφερα παραπάνω.

----------


## rep

ftp ειναι ενα συγγενικο καλωδιο με το utp με  θωρακιση πριν το πλαστικο περιβλημα.υπαρχουν αντιστοιχα βυσματα με μεταλικη θωρακιση και τα προμηθευεσαι απο καταστηματα ηλεκτρινικων.

----------


## nathanas

Πήρα τον Φανό και μου είπε πως το FTP έχει 0.47€ και το UTP έχει 0.30€
Κρίμα που έχω πάρει ήδη το καλώδιο αλλά κάπου θα χρειαστεί.
Τα μεταλλικά βύσματα που χρησιμεύουν?

----------


## rep

αν δεν μπουν αυτα η μεταλικη θωρακιση του καλωδιου ειναι αχριστη.καντο με αυτο που εχεις δεν εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## dmitspan

έχει τύχει και μ'έχει χτυπήσει ρεύμα από τέτοιο μεταλλικό βύσμα ftp από υπολογιστή σε υπολογιστή. προφανώς κάπου θα γινόταν διαρροή

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, δεν θα υπάρχει αλληλεπίδραση. Μη ξεχνάμε ότι το καλώδιο του ρεύματος περιέχει και τους δυο αγωγούς, που από τον ένα οδεύει το ρεύμα, και από τον άλλον επιστρέφει. Κατά συνέπεια, ό,τι πεδίο δημιουργείται από το ένα καλώδιο, αναιρείται από το άλλο. Αυτό βέβαια ισχύει σε σχετικά μεγάλες αποστάσεις από το καλώδιο. Κι αυτό γιατί τα σύρματα του καλωδίου τρέχουν μεν δίπλα - δίπλα, αλλά δεν συμπίπτουν και ακριβώς. Κατά συνέπεια στην απόσταση των 2cm ίσως να υπάρχει ένα ασθενές πεδίο. Από την άλλη, η συστροφή των κλώνων του UTP απορρίπτει εύκολα τέτοιες παρεμβολές με αρκετή επιτυχία. Επίσης η θωράκιση του STΡ προστατεύει μεν από ηλεκτρικά πεδία, όχι όμως και από μαγνητικά.

----------


## jim.ni

οχι 99% δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα, το εχω δει χιλιάδες φορές σε περιπτώσεις όπως φροντιστήρια κτλ , δοκίμασε το και βλέπεις

----------


## navar

6 post μετα την συμαντική παράμετρο , και δεν αναφέρθηκε κανένας σε αυτήν !
θα κουμπώσει το καλώδιο σε 100αρι router και δεν θα έχει gigabit lan !!!
εκεί ακριβώς είναι το θέμα της ταχύτητας που σε νοιάζει !
πάρε ενα switch 100/1000 να βάλεις επάνω όλες τις συσκευές σου και μετα με ενα patchcord σύνδεσε το στο router !
και όντως όσα και αν έχω ακούσει εδώ και χρόνια περι παρεμβολών και περι utp/stp/ftp και ότι άλλο θέλεις , με απόλυτη σιγουριά σου λέω οτι σε μεγάλες εγκαταστάσει net cafe και μεγάλα δίκτυα ειχειρησεων ,ας περνάει ο ρεύμα μεσα απο το ίδιο καναλάκι η διαφορα είναι απο αμελητέα ως ανύπαρκτη!

----------


## JOUN

> και όντως όσα και αν έχω ακούσει εδώ και χρόνια περι παρεμβολών και περι utp/stp/ftp και ότι άλλο θέλεις , με απόλυτη σιγουριά σου λέω οτι σε μεγάλες εγκαταστάσει net cafe και μεγάλα δίκτυα ειχειρησεων ,ας περνάει ο ρεύμα μεσα απο το ίδιο καναλάκι η διαφορα είναι απο αμελητέα ως ανύπαρκτη!



 Πες τα!!!
Το εχω ακουσει αυτο απειρες φορες οτι δεν θα δουλευει η στην καλυτερη θα σερνεται το δικτυο οτι πρεπει να απεχουν ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 20 cm τα καλωδια ρευματος απο του δικτυου και πολλα αλλα...ΠΟΤΕ μα ποτε δεν ειχα το παραμικρο προβλημα οπως και να τα εχω βαλει σε νετ καφε, γραφεια πουθενα..

----------


## SakisMS

Αν τα καλώδια των ασθενών ρευμάτων είναι παράλληλα για μεγάλη απόσταση με τα καλώδια των ισχυρών ρευμάτων τότε ίσως να υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά με αρκετά μικρές πιθανότητες. Το αν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από την απόσταση των καλωδίων αλλα και απο την ποιότητά τους. Καλώδιο UTP Cat5 υπάρχει από 0.3 € εως και 7 €. Δεν έχουν την ίδια ποιότητα σίγουρα μεταξύ τους. Τώρα αν θέλεις να συνδέσεις ταμιακες μηχανές ή υπολογιστές σε νετ καφε σου κάνει το φτηνό. Για άλλες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## navar

> Τώρα αν θέλεις να συνδέσεις ταμιακες μηχανές ή υπολογιστές σε νετ καφε σου κάνει το φτηνό.



μην θεωρείς μικρές τις απαιτήσεις ενον νετ καφε !
δεν περνάει απο τα καλώδια μόνο ιντερνετ !
στιε περισσότερες περιπτώσεις στήνονται game server και τα Giga μεταφέρονται σαν στραγάλια !

----------


## nathanas

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, αλλά πήγα και πήρα το μεσημεράκι FTP καλώδιο και βύσματα με θωράκιση.(Στο τσακ πρόλαβα τον Φανό ανοιχτό)
Αύριο θα έχω τελειώσει τα κανάλια και σειρά θα έχουν τα βυσματάκια. Η θωράκιση πως εφαρμόζει πάνω στο βυσματάκι?





> πάρε ενα switch 100/1000 να βάλεις επάνω όλες τις συσκευές σου και μετα με ενα patchcord σύνδεσε το στο router



Τί switch προτείνεις? Υπάρχει router 100/1000 φθηνότερο από switch?(αλλά εξίσου καλό?)

----------


## navar

> Τί switch προτείνεις? Υπάρχει router 100/1000 φθηνότερο από switch?(αλλά εξίσου καλό?)



 και αυτή η κίνηση είναι που θα κάνει την διαφορά !!!
router με giganit ethernet δεν υπάρχει μιας και δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη ! στην πραγματικότητα άλλο πράγμα το router και άλλο το switch ! άσχετα αν πλέον στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις το router κάνει και την δουλειά του switch!!

θα σου έλεγα σε λογική τιμή να πάρεις ένα "3com" ή ενα "Dlink" ή " level one " είναι πάνω κάτω στο ίδιο επίπεδο και στα έβαλα με σειρά προτίμησής για μένα !
απλά θα προσέξεις να είναι όλες οι πόρτες gigabit και για το πλήθος στα ports ανάλογα τις ανάγκες σου ! τα διαθέσιμα στην πιάτσα είναι 5/8/16/24/48 με καλή επιλογή για μένα να είναι οι 8 , καλύτερα να υπάρχουν και μερικές περίσσευμα !

----------


## nathanas

> θα σου έλεγα σε λογική τιμή να πάρεις ένα "3com" ή ενα "Dlink" ή " level one " είναι πάνω κάτω στο ίδιο επίπεδο και στα έβαλα με σειρά προτίμησής για μένα



Κοίταξα στο e-shop και βρήκα τα παρακάτω:
1) http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.616397
2) http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.615259
3) http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.613475

Ποιό θεωρείς καλύτερο άσχετα με την τιμή? Το ένα είναι linksys γιατί έχω και ρούτεράκι ίδιας μάρκας.Βέβαια είναι τα διπλά λεφτά.
Το D-Link και Level One είναι το ίδιο σε απόδοση? Δηλαδή να μην τρώει σκαλώματα συνέχεια και να θέλει reboot.

----------


## dmitspan

εγώ έχω ένα 3com 1000ρι 5port και είμαι φχαριστημένος δε κολλάει ποτέ

----------


## h@ris

Το πρώτο switch που έχεις στο λινκ σου είναι 100αρι. Εξαρτώνται όλα από το πόσες πόρτες θες. Για οικιακό δίκτυο πάνω κάτω στα ίδια παίζουν οι περισσότερες μάρκες με την κύρια διαφορά τους στις πόρτες. 

Στη θέση σου μάλλον προς level one θα πήγαινα που είναι αρκετά καλά και σε σχετικά καλές τιμές.

5ports  http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.616520

8ports http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.616486

----------


## nathanas

> 8ports http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.616486



Παράγγειλα αυτό. Βέβαια με φοβίζει η κατανάλωση που αναφέρεται (1Α)
Ελπίζω σε κατάσταση αναμονής και αδράνειας (κλειστά PC) να μην καταναλώνει περισσότερο από το routeraki μου.

----------


## navar

το ίδιο είχα πρίν βάλω 16port !
μάλιστα απο την ίδια σειρά έχω και router !
και εγώ ικανοποιημένος είμαι !
η κατανάλωση είναι 1amp στα 12ν που είναι το τροφοδοτικό του οπότε κάτι λιγότερο απο 12watt !
επίσης τα switch δεν είναι router για να τρώνε κολλήματα απο τα torrent (lλόγω των πολλών connection που γίνονται)!

----------


## Acinonyx

> έχει τύχει και μ'έχει χτυπήσει ρεύμα από τέτοιο μεταλλικό βύσμα ftp από υπολογιστή σε υπολογιστή. προφανώς κάπου θα γινόταν διαρροή



Μάλλον δεν είχες γείωση..





> Επίσης η θωράκιση του STΡ προστατεύει μεν από ηλεκτρικά πεδία, όχι όμως και από μαγνητικά.



Για στατικά ή αργά μεταβαλλόμενα μαγνητικά πεδία εννοείς;

----------


## FILMAN

> Για στατικά ή αργά μεταβαλλόμενα μαγνητικά πεδία εννοείς;



Εσύ ρωτάς για τα ηλεκτρικά ή για τα μαγνητικά πεδία;

----------


## h@ris

Καλορίζικο το switch-ακι!

----------


## nathanas

> Καλορίζικο το switch-ακι!



 
Κάτσε να έρθει γιατί μου είπαν σήμερα ότι δεν έχουν κάνει ακόμη παραγγελία από τον προμηθευτή.Σε καμμιά βδομάδα θα έχω νέα.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εσύ ρωτάς για τα ηλεκτρικά ή για τα μαγνητικά πεδία;



Ποια μαγνητικά πεδία δε θωρακίζει;

----------


## tzvangel

φιλε λοιπον...
δεν τρεχει τιποτα!
εγω εχω στην εταιρια μου 2 καναλια το ενα εχει καλωδια ρευματος με ρευμα εως 400βολτ στο οποιο περναει και το ινβερτερ των φωτοβολταικων 100kw και διπλα εχω τα utp του δικτυου εδω και 5 χρονια ολα πανε κοπιδια δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα! ;- )

----------


## FILMAN

> Ποια μαγνητικά πεδία δε θωρακίζει;



Τα χαμηλόσυχνα, π.χ. αυτά που υπάρχουν γύρω από έναν μ/ς 50Hz ή γύρω από ένα κινητήρα. Φυσικά ούτε από στατικά μαγν. πεδία θωρακίζει, αλλά αυτό δεν μας νοιάζει γιατί αυτά δεν είναι δυνατόν να επάγουν τάσεις στο καλώδιο. Για να πετύχεις θωράκιση από τέτοια πεδία χρειάζεσαι κλειστό μεταλλικό χώρο φτιαγμένο από λαμαρίνα, και μάλιστα όχι πολύ λεπτής (π.χ. 1mm).

----------


## mpi

Καλός σας βρήκα .
  Είμαι νέος σε αυτό  το forum αλά μιας και το θέμα αφορά την προηγούμενη δουλεία μου , αποφάσισα να πω και εγώ την άποψη μου .(παλεύω εδώ και 4 μέρες να βρω χρόνο)
  1ον  Ξεκινάω από το καλώδιο .
  Το 1000  δίκτυο θέλει απαραιτήτως καλώδιο Cat6 για να μην πω 7 :
  Cat1 ?
Cat3 16MHz
Cat4 20MHz 
Cat5 100MHz
Cat5e 100MHz
Cat6 250MHz
Cat7 600MHz
  Το εύρος ζώνης που έχουν τα πιστοποιημένα καλώδια .
  Κάθε γραμμή μεταφοράς έχει διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά. Τα καλώδια δεν είναι απλώς ένα σύρμα.
  Σίγουρα τα καλώδια FTP είναι πολύ καλύτερα για μόνιμες εγκαταστάσεις που περνάμε σε τοίχους και πατώματα μαζί με θωρακισμένα φις ή αντίστοιχες πρίζες που μας προσφέρουν γείωση για τη θωράκιση  .
2ον Οι παρεμβολές και τα παράσιτα είναι ένα υπαρκτό πρόβλημα όταν περνάμε καλώδιο δικτύου δίπλα από τα καλώδια του ρεύματος ακόμα και σε καλώδια FTP που είναι γειωμένα . 
  Γιαυτό το λόγο τα περνάμε μέσα σε μεταλλικό σπιράλ και όταν αυτό είναι σε πλαστικό λούκι  γειώνουμε κάθε κομμάτι του σπιράλ (όχι στη γείωση της ηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης ).
  3ον Το switch είναι μονόδρομος σε δίκτυα 100 και 1000. Γλιτώνεις από όλες της παιδικές ασθένειες και τα κολλήματα .
  4ον Διαβάζοντας το θέμα (αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που απάντησα), διαπίστωσα ότι θυμόμουνα σταδιακά όλες της ατάκες των πελατών μας προτού αρχίσουμε της μετρήσεις για να διαπιστώσουν τελικά ότι αυτό που τους λέγαμε είχε βάση και δεν ήταν μόνο θεωρία .
  Η μέτρηση της ταχύτητας γίνετε με ιδικά μηχανήματα και αρχεία (αρχεία του1ΚΒ και συνολικά ο φάκελος  100 MB). Στην παρούσα αφού δεν είναι εφικτό αυτό , φτιάχνουμε ένα φάκελο με αρχεία του 1ΜΒ(χάριν της ευκολίας) και σύνολο φακέλου 100ΜΒ .
  Κάτω από ιδανικές συνθήκες θα έπρεπε ένα δίκτυο των 100 να το μεταφέρει σε 8-9 δευτερόλεπτα . Επειδή ώμος η θεωρία διαφέρει από την πράξη , 12-13 δεύτερα  είναι ένας πολύ καλός χρόνος για το δίκτυο που είναι άριστα εγκατεστημένο. Υποδιαιρέσεις του χρόνου φυσικά είναι και ο χρόνος που πρέπει να κάνει το 1000 .
  Οπότε το {{καλά δουλεύει }} έτσι γενικά και αόριστα δεν μου λέει τίποτε . 
  5ον Βασικό είναι επίσης οι υπολογιστές να έχουν στατικά IP και όχι να τα αφήσουμε στο αυτόματο .
   Γεγονότα και όχι μύθοι  : 
  Το μήκος καλωδίου παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στην ταχύτητα (φυσικά την επηρεάζει αρνητικά)
  Τα δίκτυα με τον χρόνο αποκτούν μνήμη και συμπεριφέρονται καλύτερα   
  Όταν αλλάζουμε διαρκώς θέση στα καλώδια του switch υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να γίνει αρκετά πιο αργό (με το χρόνο επανέρχεται η ταχύτητα του) .
  Το γεγονός ότι κλείδωσε στα 1000 δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πάρεις και 1000.
  Καλό είναι τα IP στο τέλος να έχουν τους αριθμούς των θυρών του switch.(καθαρά πρακτικούς λαγούς και μη αποδεδειγμένο καλύτερη συμπεριφορά σε ακραίες καταστάσεις ή υπερφόρτωση του δικτύου).
  Οι γωνίες και οι σπείρες απαγορεύονται ιδικά στα δίκτυα των 1000. μόνο καμπύλες.
  Αποφεύγουμε να κάνουμε τα καλώδια μασούρι .
  Ένα switch δεν είναι ακριβό μόνο επειδή είναι όμορφο .
  Και πολλά άλλα που δεν είναι του παρόντος .

  Αυτά από εμένα . 
Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας και ελπίζω να μην έγινα κουραστικός .

----------


## tzvangel

καλα τα λες αλλα οπως ειπες (η θεωρία διαφέρει από την πράξη)..
Εγω δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα σε θεμα ταχυτητας και περιεγραψα την κατασταση πως εχουν τα καλωδια μου!

----------


## navar

ο Δημήτρης έχει σε πολλά πράγματα δίκιο !
τελικά πολλοί είμαστε που ξέρουμε τον καλύτερο δρόμο αλλα κάνουμε συμβιβασμούς λόγο οικονομικών !!
θα διαφωνήσω περί cat6 κλπ μιας εδω και χρόνια δουλευω cat5e φτηνό και σε gigabit lan πιάνω utilisation 93% 95% πράγμα που εμένα μου είναι αρκετό !
(μεταφορά games απο server σε client) 
με λειτουργικό vista/7 στον client και server2003 στον server 
το μόνο που κάνω είναι να έχω δυνατό μηχάνημα σαν server / γρήγορους δίσκους / γρήγορα chipset στην μητρική / μπόλικη και γρήγορη μνήμη / και 3-4 κάρτες δικτύου στον server με network ballance για να μην έχω κυκλοφοριακό !

----------


## nathanas

Φίλε mpi, καταρχάς σε ευχαριστώ για την ολοκληρωμένη απαντησή σου.

Αρχικά να πω πως πέρασα ήδη τα καλώδια και τα κανάλια στους τοίχους, και σε ορισμένα σημεία τα έχω ψιλοτσακίσει, διότι δεν γινόταν αλλιώς. (Θα επηρεάσει αισθητά?)
Το καλώδιο είναι 20 μέτρα από το δωμάτιο μου στο switch και γύρω στα 18 από το switch στο PS3 μου. Καλώδιο Cat5e FTP με βυσματάκια RJ-45 με θωράκιση.
  Επειδή το σπίτι είναι ακόμη γιαπί από τις εργασίες, έκανα ένα πολύ πρόχειρο τεστ, προτού βγάλω το switchaki απ'το κουτί του, συνδέοντας το στο PC. Τα Windows 7 αναγνώριζαν πως κάτι συνδέθηκε αλλά δεν "κλείδωνε" στο δίκτυο όση ώρα και αν το άφηνα στο connecting.
Τελικά έβγαλα από το κουτί το switchaki μου, τα σύνδεσα όλα πάνω και όλα λειτουργούσαν ρολόι. Δεν μετέφερα ούτε ενα αρχείο, απλώς ήθελα να τσεκάρω πως όλα πήγαν καλά.

    Όσον αφορα τώρα την χρήση που θέλω να κάνω, είναι κυρίως transcoding bluray ταινιών (DIVX, XVID) και μέσω προγράμματος αναπαραγωγή στο PS3. Ξέρω ότι γίνεται και ασύρματα αλλά η ποιότητα είναι χάλια αν θέλω η ταινία να μην κολλάει. Καμμία επαγγελματική χρήση ή "επίπονη" μεταφορά δεδομένων.
Απλώς αρχικά ρώτησα για να ξέρω τί είναι το καλύτερο που μπορώ να κάνω για να έχω το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. Δεν ήταν κάτι άλλο παρά να μπορω να απολαμβάνω την ταινία στο σαλόνι χωρίς να μεταφέρω το PC.
Μετά μου πρότειναν switchaki που και με τα 100Mbps θα ήμουν κομπλέ. Αλλά μιας και η motherboard έχει Gigabit Ethernet, όπως λέει στα χαρακτηριστικά του, είπα να "επενδύσω"¨πάνω στο νέο δικτυάκι του σπιτιού παίρνωντας switchaki. Τελικά αποδείχθηκε απαραίτητο γιατί δεν σύνδεεται το PC αλλιώς.
Μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο θα το τσεκάρω απλώς μεταφέροντας μερικά αρχεία όπως και με 2-3 ταινιούλες και θα πω εντυπώσεις.

 Και καποιες ερωτησούλες: 
Η θωράκιση πως λειτουργεί? Και γειώνεται μέσα από την γείωση του PC? Πόσο σημαντική είναι? Αν δεν έβαζα αυτά τα βυσματάκια θα ήταν σαν να είχα CAT5 UTP?
Πόσο σημαντική είναι η μείωση ταχύτητας που αναφέρεις λόγω της λανθασμένης επιλογής του Cat5e αντί για Cat7? (Φαντάσου είχα μείνει στο Cat6)
Γιατί το routerακι δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί με το PC στην περιπτωσή μου? Φταίει  απόσταση και αν ναι, αυτή αποκλειστικά?
Όταν μιλάς για static ip, αναφέρεσαι σε προβλήματα, άλλα, πέρα από την ταχύτητα έτσι? Στην ταχύτητα δεν πιστεύω να παίζει κανέναν ρόλο, έτσι?
Τί εννοείς πως τα δίκτυα με τον χρονο αποκτούν μνήμη? Αναφέρεσαι στο switch ή στον τρόπο "απομνημόνευσης" των λειτουργιών ενός δικτύου χάρη στο λειτουργικό του PC?

----------


## dovegroup

Αγαπητέ mpi Δημήτρης αν δεν κάνω λάθος, συγχαρητήρια διότι οχι μόνο "έγραψες" αλλά και επειδή έγραψες τόσα και καλά.
Αν δεν ήσουν Αγρίνιο θα σε ήθελα μόνιμο συνεργάτη μου αν κάνεις την δουλειά διότι οι ειδήμονες καλωδιοεπιστήμονες εγκαταστασιολόγοι - το νταμάρι να είναι καλά γιαπί και άγιος ο θεός κ.λ.π. χωρίς την παραμικρή ενοχή έστω όρεξη για μάθηση, χωρίς analyzer με ενα απλό τζιτσίκι ή network tester ή signal generator γραμμής αραδιάζουν ότι συνδεσμολογία γουστάρουν κάνουν ματίσεις σε καλώδια δικτύου, τα καρφώνουν σε ρεκλέτες επειδή δεν τους φτάνουν για να συνεχίσουν την θεσπέσια διαδρομή των ηλεκτρονίων στο πουθενά, περνούν δίπλα σε dimmers παράλληλα στους 2 πόντους το ασθενές, παίζουν τον γόρδιο δεσμό και πλέκλουν κάλτσες σε ψευδοροφές με ισχυρό - ασθενές, σε βιομηχανικά κτίρια βάζουν FTP και τερματίζουν σε UTP βύσματα, βάζουν πλαστικές σωλήνες σε χώρους με υψηλό θόρυβο και cat 5 UTP και ενώ εχουν πάρει την πίτα και την τρώνε και πίνουν στην υγειά του επενδυτή βρίσκετε το καλό θεόσταλτο παλληκάρι και τα ξερνάει όλα σαν γνήσιος αντιεπαγγελματίας τους ξενερώνει και ακούμε το άσμα "να τους δώ να τρέχουν".
Και σαν να μην φτάνει όλο αυτό ειδήμονες και στα Α.Π.Ε.!!!
Μπράβο σου και πάλι παλληκάρι μου...επέτρεψε μου να σε πώ έτσι γιατί είσαι άψογος.
Υ.Γ. Λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να βάλω τα πρίν και τα μετά σε φωτογραφίες γιατί και δεν είναι δεοντολογικό και λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν για τρεχάματα...

----------


## JOUN

@mpi: Αυτο οτι τα δικτυα και τα switch με τον χρονο συμπεριφερονται καλυτερα εχει καποια βαση θεωρητικη;Η απλως το εχεις παρατηρησει χωρις να καταλαβεις τον λογο;

----------


## dovegroup

> @mpi: Αυτο οτι τα δικτυα και τα switch με τον χρονο συμπεριφερονται καλυτερα εχει καποια βαση θεωρητικη;Η απλως το εχεις παρατηρησει χωρις να καταλαβεις τον λογο;



Αυτό το είδα και εγώ και είναι κάπως...αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές εμπειρικά καλά τα λέει.
Οτι αφορά τα Switch οι διαφορές στη συμπεριφορά είναι τεράστιες απο ενα Soho unmanaged 5 ports απλό με ένα 5 ports managed για παράδειγμα.
Για να εξηγήσεις διαφορές ονομαστικών ταχυτήτων και πραγματικών πέρα απο την θεωρία πρέπει να αναφέρεις και να λάβεις υπ' οψιν ενα σωρό παραμέτρους που δεν αναλύονται εδώ.

----------


## mpi

> @mpi: Αυτο οτι τα δικτυα και τα switch με τον χρονο συμπεριφερονται καλυτερα εχει καποια βαση θεωρητικη;Η απλως το εχεις παρατηρησει χωρις να καταλαβεις τον λογο;




 Συγνώμη για της καθυστερήσεις αλλά αυτή την περίοδο τρέχω σαν τρελός .
  Θα απαντήσω και στης άλλες ερωτήσεις σας όσο μπορώ μόλις βρω χρόνο.
  Η μνήμη του δικτύου ήταν σχεδόν θεωρία για τη δεν είχαμε κάποιο παράδειγμα χειροπιαστό(υπήρχαν μόνο ενδείξεις μιας και οι εγκαταστάσεις ήταν νέες  και κάποιες ιστορίες εγκαταστατών που το ανέφεραν) μέχρι που ένας από τους βοηθός μου έκανε παράκαμψη των γραπτών οδηγιών που του έδωσα και διέπρεψε . 
  Σε μεταφορά υπολογιστών και δικτύου μιας επιχείρησης στης νέες εγκαταστάσεις της (ένας server , 12 τερματικά , κοινή σύνδεση στο internet ) το δίκτυο τρελάθηκε και είχε υπερφόρτωση χωρίς να κάνουμε κατή στους υπολογιστές και το server . Το μόνο που κάναμε ήταν να ανάψουμε τους υπολογιστές και μέσα σε 10 λεπτά όλα ήταν χώμα.
  Τα πάντα σερνόταν η κυκλοφορία έφτανε το 80% και το Switch ανέβαζε θερμοκρασία χωρίς να γίνετε δουλειά. 
  Μετά από ελέγχους  καταλάβαμε ότι ο βοηθός μου δεν τήρησε της οδηγίες που του έδωσα (τελείωσε γρήγορα και μετά καφές και αραλίκι ,τυρόπιτα δεν ξέρω αν είχε) και έβαλε τα καλώδια σε λάθος θέσεις δεν έβαλε τα IP όπως του είχα υποδείξει και γενικά μας έκανε να τρέχουμε χωρίς λόγο.
  Κατόπιν εορτής βέβαια και αφού διορθώσαμε το πρόβλημα(σωστές θέσεις στα καλώδια που μπαίνουν στο Switch τα IP όπως έπρεπε)  μιλήσαμε με τεχνικούς της IBM και της Cisco (μιας και τα μηχανήματα ήταν δικά τους) μας ανέφεραν ότι είναι σύνηθες πρόβλημα σε τέτοιες μεταφορές όταν δεν τηρούνται οι κανόνες και αλλάζουμε IP και θέσεις στα καλώδια του δικτύου.
  Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει γιατί στα windows server (ιδικά σε αυτά) και τα professional (λιγότερο ) τρέχει μια υπορουτίνα που προσπαθεί να αυξήσει την ταχύτητα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ των υπολογιστών δημιουργώντας στερεότυπα(αν μπορούμε να τα πούμε έτσι)  . Όταν τα πειράξεις δημιουργείτε ένα κομφούζιο που αν το γνωρίζεις (δηλαδή να μην είναι νέο τρελό ) βγάζει πολύ γέλιο πειράζοντας τους υπολογιστές . Σαν να χαλάς μυρμηγκοφωλιά ένα πράμα .
  Οι υπολογιστές του δικτύου και ο server ψάχνουν να βρεθούν μεταξύ τους και να ταιριάξουν τα{{ στερεότυπα τους}} ώστε να επιτύχουν το μέγιστο αλλά δημιουργούν χάος .
  Σε τεστ που έκανα όταν χρειάσθηκε να μεταφέρω παρόμοιο δίκτυο (είχα πάρα πολύ χρόνο μέχρι την παράδοση) διαπίστωσα ότι μετά από μια εβδομάδα και αφού οι υπολογιστές μηνάν ανοιχτοί όλο το εικοσιτετράωρο, συμπεριφερόταν φυσιολογικά και το δίκτυο σχεδόν ήσυχο όταν δεν χρησιμοποιούταν .
  Είναι πρόβλημα αρκετά σπάνιο αλλά υπαρκτό .
  Δεν συναντάτε σε νέες εγκαταστάσεις (πιστεύω να καταλαβαίνετε γιατί ?) , βελτιώνει ώμος τη συμπεριφορά του δικτύου με τον χρόνο .
  Θα σας απαντήσω και στα υπόλοιπα μόλις βρω χρόνο . 
  Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας .

----------


## stom

> Καλός σας βρήκα .
> 
>   5ον Βασικό είναι επίσης οι υπολογιστές να έχουν στατικά IP και όχι να τα αφήσουμε στο αυτόματο .



Εξαρταται απο το περιβαλλον.
Σε κανα σπιτι, ισως.. Σε ενα μεγαλο δικτυο κατι τετοιο ειναι διαχειριστικη αυτοκτονια.
Οσο για το "στρωσιμο" δεν αναφερεσαι στο δικτυο αλλα στους υπολογιστες. Και αυτο που περιγραφεις μπορει να συμβει μεν, αλλα σε οικιακο περιβαλλον ειναι μαλλον αδιαφορο...
Σε ποιο επαγγελματικες καταστασεις, οι admins τα ξερουν αυτα.. Σιγουρα ομως το δικτυο τα καλωδια και τα switch δεν "στρωνουν"...

----------


## mpi

> Εξαρταται απο το περιβαλλον.
> Σε κανα σπιτι, ισως.. Σε ενα μεγαλο δικτυο κατι τετοιο ειναι διαχειριστικη αυτοκτονια.
> Οσο για το "στρωσιμο" δεν αναφερεσαι στο δικτυο αλλα στους υπολογιστες. Και αυτο που περιγραφεις μπορει να συμβει μεν, αλλα σε οικιακο περιβαλλον ειναι μαλλον αδιαφορο...
> Σε ποιο επαγγελματικες καταστασεις, οι admins τα ξερουν αυτα.. Σιγουρα ομως το δικτυο τα καλωδια και τα switch δεν "στρωνουν"...



 Στρώνουν ?????????? 
  Που την διάβασες αυτή τη λέξη ?????????????
  Προσπαθώ να τη βρω σε αυτά που έγραψα αλλά δεν τη βρίσκω!!!!!!!!!
  Αν έχεις ταιριάξει το: συμπεριφέρονται καλύτερα, με το: στρώνουν , τη να πω ???
  Μπορεί να φταίω και εγώ που ίσος δεν το διατύπωσα καλά .
  Αλλά στρώνουν φίλε μου δεν είπα πουθενά !!!
  Μην μπερδεύεις το συμπεριφέρονται καλύτερα με το στρώνουν !!!
  Ξέρω ακριβός τι έγραψα και πώς το έγραψα !!!

  Και για να συνεχίσω .
  Ξέρεις πολλά δίκτυα  χωρίς υπολογιστές στης καταλήξεις του δικτύου ????
  Και αν ναι πια η χρήση του ????
  Δηλαδή ζητάς να σου φτιάξουν ένα δίκτυο έτσι γενικά ??? θέλω ένα δίκτυο και αμέσως απλώνουν καλώδια και όλα οκ ??? ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και αναφέρομε στους υπολογιστές που είναι και αυτοί τμήμα του δικτύου !!!!
  Φυσικά και τα καλώδια μαζί με κάποιες χιλιάδες μικρό διακόπτες δεν έχουν μνήμη !!!!!
  Φυσικά, φυσικά ,φυσικά ………… 
  Τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλείπονται και αυτά φυσικά .
  Έγραψα ότι έγραψα για να βοηθήσω και να εξηγήσω πως στήνονται τα δίκτυα .
  Υπάρχει καμία αναφορά κάπου αν το δίκτυο είναι σε σπίτι η εργασία ???(σε κάποιο βιβλίο εννοώ , για να μην γίνει παρανόηση)
  Οι βασικοί κανόνες ισχύουν παντού .
  Τώρα ο καθένας παίρνει ότι νομίζει και προχωρά αναλόγως .
  Την επόμενη φορά που θα γράψω ώμος θα απαντήσω στον ΝΙΚΟ, γιατί είναι άδικο να με έχει ρωτήσει κάτι που χρειάζεται και εγώ να ασχολούμαι με εξηγήσεις άσχετες . 
  Ζητάω την κατανόηση σας μιας και ο χρόνος μου είναι σχεδόν μηδενικός .

----------


## mpi

Φίλε Άκη(*dovegroup*) ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια . 
  Όχι δεν παρεξηγούμε όταν με αποκαλούν παλικάρι. (στα μέρει μου όταν αποκαλούμε κάποιον παλικάρι είναι τιμή)
  Το διάστημα που εξασκούσα το επάγγελμα μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ να έχω συνεργάτες που ξέρανε να ξεχωρίσουν της καλές δουλειές(χωρίς να με πρήζουν γιατί το ένα γιατί το άλλο ) . Δυστυχώς ήταν μετρημένοι στο ένα χέρι .
  Αυτά που αναφέρεις τα έχω δει πολλές φορές( ευρεσιτεχνίες επιστημόνων) και με καλούσαν εκ των υστέρων να διορθώσω τα τέρατα(με την τσέπη γεμάτη καβούρια αφού οι προηγούμενοι τους είχαν κάνει αφαίμαξη με ταυτόχρονη πλύση εγκεφάλου) που έκαναν οι επιστήμονες, φωτεινοί παντογνώστες των δικτύων με της απλές ,αβίαστες καθαρά ηλεκτρολογικές  λύσεις στο τσεπάκι τους χωρίς να σκέπτονται ότι κάποιος χαλάει χρήματα άσκοπα και χωρίς κανένα αντίκρισμα  .
  Τέλος πάντων περασμένα ναι, ξεχασμένα όχι .
  Να είσαι καλά !!

  Φίλε Κωνσταντίνε (*navar*) αρκετά έξυπνο αυτό που έκανες με της 3-4 κάρτες δικτύου στο server(το χρησιμοποιούσαμε σε μεγάλα δίκτυα) αλλά μάλλον υπερβολικό κατά τη γνώμη μου στη δική σου περίπτωση.
  Ένα καλά στυμμένο δίκτυο με switch 15 θέσεων στα 100 και 1 θέση στα 1000 για τον server θα ήταν υπέρ αρκετό χωρίς κυκλοφοριακά προβλήματα.
  Πάντα κατά τη γνώμη μου . Αλλά ?????
  Χάθηκε στοίχημα από ιδιοκτήτη internet cafe για αυτό το λόγο και πλήρωσε μπουκάλι στα μπουζούκια .(καλά ήταν :Tongue2: )

  Φίλε Νίκο (*nathanas*) δεν χρειάζεται να με ευχαριστείς .
  Μου αρέσει να βοηθάω ανθρώπους που είναι ανοιχτοί να ακούσουν και μετά αποφασίζουν μόνοι τους  τη ακριβός θα κρατήσουν και τη όχι .
  Θα προσπαθήσω να σου τα εξηγήσω όσο πιο απλά γίνετε .
  { Η θωράκιση πως λειτουργεί? Και γειώνεται μέσα από την γείωση του PC? Πόσο σημαντική είναι? Αν δεν έβαζα αυτά τα βυσματάκια θα ήταν σαν να είχα CAT5 UTP?}
  Η θωράκιση κάνει ακριβός αυτό που λέει .
  Θωρακίζει το καλώδιο από της εξωτερικές παρεμβολές και τα πεδία .
  Όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με σήματα της τάξεως των MHz οι παρεμβολές είναι σαν δηλητήριο στο αίμα . Όσο μεγαλώνουν τα MHz τόσο πιο έντονο το πρόβλημα των παρεμβολών . Δυστυχώς η θωράκιση δεν προστατεύει τα καλώδια 100% και για αυτό τα περνάμε σε μεταλλικό σπιράλ . Επίσης μεταλλικό σπιράλ βάζουμε και στα πλαστικά κανάλια (πάντα γειωμένο ) γιατί εκεί αντιμετωπίζουμε παρεμβολές από τα  μεγάλα φορτία στατικού ηλεκτρισμού  λόγο του πλαστικού . Υπάρχουν ιδικά κανάλια  κατά του στατικού ηλεκτρισμού αλλά είναι αρκετά ακριβότερα από τι λύση , απλό πλαστικό και μεταλλικό σπιράλ .
  Γενικά όλο το δίκτυο γειώνετε μέσα από της γειώσεις τον υπολογιστών η τη γείωση του switch αν έχει . Σε περίπτωση που δεν γειώσεις τη θωράκιση συμπεριφέρεται χειρότερα από ένα UTP . Επεκτείνεις την παρεμβολή σε όλο το μήκος του καλωδίου . Καλό όσο και όμορφο θα ήταν να βάλεις στα  φις αυτά τα έγχρωμα καλύμματα(δεν ξέρω αν τα έχεις υπόψη σου) . Είναι πολύ δυσάρεστο να γειώνεις τα στατικά φορτία σου πάνω στο δίκτυο κάθε φόρα που πας να ακουμπήσεις  τα φις .
  { Πόσο σημαντική είναι η μείωση ταχύτητας που αναφέρεις λόγω της λανθασμένης επιλογής του Cat5e αντί για Cat7? (Φαντάσου είχα μείνει στο Cat6)}
  Στην δική σου περίπτωση μάλλον δεν θα το καταλάβεις για τη δεν μπορείς να ωθήσεις το δίκτυο σου στα όρια του(οι ανάγκες σου είναι κατά πολύ μικρότερες από αυτό που έχεις) .Μοναδική εξαίρεση να έχεις κάνει εργόχειρο από λάθει. Επειδή ώμος και η θεωρία παίζει το ρόλο της βγήκε το Cat7 .  Τα δίκτυα όσο τα ζορίζεις αυξάνουν το εύρος και τη συχνότητα τους  προκειμένου να ανταποκριθούν στης απαιτήσεις μας και να μεταφέρουν τον όγκο δεδομένων που τους ζητάμε . Το ακατάλληλο καλώδιο θα δημιουργήσει σφάλματα στα δεδομένα που μεταφέρουμε, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται .
  Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να σε βάλω σε άλλες λεπτομέρειες .
  { Γιατί το routerακι δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί με το PC στην περιπτωσή μου? Φταίει απόσταση και αν ναι, αυτή αποκλειστικά?}
  Θα πρέπει να μπω σε τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες που δεν θα σου είναι χρήσιμες .
  Κράτα στο μυαλό σου ότι είναι καλύτερα τα switch και θα γλιτώσεις πάρα πολλές κακοτοπιές και πολύτιμο χρόνο .
  { Όταν μιλάς για static ip, αναφέρεσαι σε προβλήματα, άλλα, πέρα από την ταχύτητα έτσι? Στην ταχύτητα δεν πιστεύω να παίζει κανέναν ρόλο, έτσι?}
  Παίζει ρόλο και στην ταχύτητα . Θα στο πω εντελώς εντελώς μπακαλίστικα όπως έλεγε και ο καθηγητής μου . Είναι διαφορετικό να ξέρεις ότι ο Δημήτρης μένει στο Αγρίνιο(αλλάζοντας διεύθυνση συνέχεια) με το να ξέρεις ότι ο Δημήτρης μένει στο Αγρίνιο στην συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση πάντα .
  { Τί εννοείς πως τα δίκτυα με τον χρονο αποκτούν μνήμη? Αναφέρεσαι στο switch ή στον τρόπο "απομνημόνευσης" των λειτουργιών ενός δικτύου χάρη στο λειτουργικό του PC?}
  Αυτό το απάντησα πιο πάνω και στην δική σου περίπτωση μαλών δεν θα το δεις στην πράξη .
  Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα και να μην σε μπέρδεψα χειρότερα :Confused1:  (συμβαίνει και αυτό).

----------


## ILI

Αδερφέ μιλάς για εναλλασσόμενο όχι για συνεχές!!!!!!!!!!!
Φίλε προχώρα τις απώλειες που έχεις δεν θα τις καταλάβεις αν ενδιαφέρεσαι υπάρχει η Θεωρία Ηλεκτρομαγνητικών Πεδίων Θ.Δ. ΤΣΙΜΠΟΥΚΗ.
ILI

----------


## her

Ισχύει ότι στα καλώδιο FTP είναι ποιο σωστό να γειώνετε μόνο η μια άκρη του και όχι και οι δυο άκρες; Αν όντως ισχύει αυτό πως εξηγείται;

----------


## stom

Γραφεις




> Τα δίκτυα με τον χρόνο αποκτούν μνήμη και συμπεριφέρονται καλύτερα   
>   Όταν αλλάζουμε διαρκώς θέση στα καλώδια του switch υπάρχει μεγάλη  πιθανότητα να γίνει αρκετά πιο αργό (με το χρόνο επανέρχεται η ταχύτητα  του) .



Πιανεσαι απο τις λεξεις, αλλα το νοημα ειναι το ιδιο (και ισως γινεσαι και επθετικος χωρις λογο)...






> { Όταν μιλάς για static ip, αναφέρεσαι σε προβλήματα, άλλα, πέρα από την  ταχύτητα έτσι? Στην ταχύτητα δεν πιστεύω να παίζει κανέναν ρόλο, έτσι?}
>   Παίζει ρόλο και στην ταχύτητα . Θα στο πω εντελώς εντελώς μπακαλίστικα όπως έλεγε και ο καθηγητής μου . Είναι διαφορετικό να ξέρεις ότι ο Δημήτρης μένει στο Αγρίνιο(αλλάζοντας διεύθυνση συνέχεια) με το να ξέρεις ότι ο Δημήτρης μένει στο Αγρίνιο στην συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση πάντα .



Ε οχι λοιπον. Δεν ειναι ετσι. Κανεις λαθος.

Ειτε την βαλεις μονιμα την ip ειτε την διαχειριζεσαι με dhcp (οπου δεν την αλλαζεις βεβαια, απλα την επιβεβαιωνεις καθε 3-10 μερες , αναλογα με τις ρυθμισεις) ΚΑΘΕ φορα που καποιος υπολογιστης θελει να μιλησει στη συγκεκριμενη ip θα στειλεi arp request, για να μαθει την mac address και την οποια θα cashaρει για περιπου μιση ωρα το πολυ. 
Αυτο σημαινει οτι καθε λιγο ολο και καποιος ρωταει που ειναι το αγρινιο.

Επισης, για συστηματα που δεν επικοινωνουν με ip αλλα ονοματα (πχ \\mitsos_pc\documents ΚΑΘΕ φορα που ψαχνει να βρει το mitsos_pc κανει και ενα broadcast  ή ρωτάει τον master browser (σε windows δικτυα..) (και μετα το cacharei για λιγο..)

Αντιθετα σε ενα δικτυο με dhcp integrated με dns server αυτα γινονται σαφως καλυτερα και γρηγοροτερα.. 
Παντως το arp request ΔΕΝ το γλιτωνεις εκτος και αν βαλεις και static arp entries..(Δεν το χω δει πρακτικα πουθενα.).

Ομως η πιθανοτητα να δωσεις με το χερι την ιδια ip σε δυο υπολογιστες και να μην το παρεις χαμπαρι ειναι μεγαλη, και σε καθε περιπτωση απαιτει ειδικες γνωσεις.
Με δεδομενο οτι ακομα και ο πιο ξεφτιλισμενος home router εχει dhcp server ετοιμο οπως το βγαζεις απο το κουτι, το να βαζει κανεις ip με το χερι ειναι συνταγη μονο για προβληματα, και σιγουρα δεν κερδιζεις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ τιποτε στο θεμα ταχυτητας.

Οσο για τα καλωδια CAT6, CAT7 κλπ εχθρος του καλου ειναι το καλυτερο, και σιγουρα το μεγαλυτερο bandwidth εχει μικροτερες πιθανοτητες για λαθη, ΟΜΩΣ
ενα μετρημενο με οργανο καλωδιο 100 μετρων CAT5E που δεν δεχεται παρεμβολές, συγχρονισμενο στο 1 gigabit δεν εχει γαλβανικα προβληματα κλπ, θα εχει ακριβως την ιδια ταχυτητα απο ενα cat7 100 μετρων επισης πιστοποιημενο.

Σαφως με ενα CAT7 βγαινει ευκολοτερα το ιδιο αποτελεσμα, και οντως ακομα και αν μεταβληθουν ασταθμητοι παραγοντες (οπως ο θορυβος) σε μια εγκατασταση ενα καλωδιο cat7 εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να παιξει καλυτερα.

Απο κει και περα, οτι σηκωνει η τσεπη του καθενος, και φυσικα οι αναγκες του.
Απλα το να βαζουμε καλωδια παντου που περνανε 600Mhz και μπορουν να λειτουργησουν στα 10gigabit τουλαχιστον σε οικιακη χρηση ειναι υπερβολη.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τα χαμηλόσυχνα, π.χ. αυτά που υπάρχουν γύρω από έναν μ/ς 50Hz ή γύρω από ένα κινητήρα. Φυσικά ούτε από στατικά μαγν. πεδία θωρακίζει, αλλά αυτό δεν μας νοιάζει γιατί αυτά δεν είναι δυνατόν να επάγουν τάσεις στο καλώδιο. Για να πετύχεις θωράκιση από τέτοια πεδία χρειάζεσαι κλειστό μεταλλικό χώρο φτιαγμένο από λαμαρίνα, και μάλιστα όχι πολύ λεπτής (π.χ. 1mm).



Πολύ σωστά! Από την άλλη όμως, αυτές οι χαμηλές συχνότητες δε μας ενδιαφέρουν, εκτός από εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις.

Η κωδικοποίηση στο πρότυπο 10BASE-T (ελάχιστο που υποστηρίζει ένα 100άρι switch) είναι manchester και παράγει ρυθμο bit που κυμαίνεται από 5 - 10MHz. Επίσης το phy και τα magnetics έχουν συνήθως bandpass φίλτρα στην περιοχή 1 - 100MHz. Οπότε, γενικά, το λεπτό αλουμινόχαρτο μας αρκεί ως θωράκιση.

αφού τα φίλτρα που έχουν τα PHY και ο μετασχηματιστής στις Ethernet εξασθενεί τ που είναι το ελάχιστο σε ένα switch έχει, αν θυμάμαι καλά, κωδικοποίηση με ρυθμό bit τουλάχιστον 10MHz.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το 1000  δίκτυο θέλει απαραιτήτως καλώδιο Cat6 για να μην πω 7 :
>   Cat1 ?
> Cat3 16MHz
> Cat4 20MHz 
> Cat5 100MHz
> Cat5e 100MHz
> Cat6 250MHz
> Cat7 600MHz
>   Το εύρος ζώνης που έχουν τα πιστοποιημένα καλώδια .
>   Κάθε γραμμή μεταφοράς έχει διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά. Τα καλώδια δεν είναι απλώς ένα σύρμα.



Κάνεις λάθος, εκτός αν εννοείς phy 1000BASE-TX με 2 ζεύγη. Στο 1000BASE-T που όλοι έχουμε στα σπίτια μας χρησιμοποιούνται όλα τα ζεύγη και καλύτερη κωδικοποίηση ώστε να επιτευχθεί ρυθμός 1000Mbps με τον ίδιο ρυθμό συμβόλων του 100BASE-TX (125MBaud) και συχνότητα 62.5MHz. Αυτή περνάει άνετα από οποιοδήποτε πιστοποιημένο καλώδιο Cat5. Δε χρειάζεται Cat6. Η διαφορά από το 100άρι είναι ότι για να φτάσει τα 1000, θυσιάζει 6dB SNR και γίνεται λίγο πιο ευαίσθητο στο θόρυβο.






> 3ον Το switch είναι μονόδρομος σε δίκτυα 100 και 1000. Γλιτώνεις από όλες της παιδικές ασθένειες και τα κολλήματα .



Τι εννοείς; Switch σε αντίθεση με τι;






> Η μέτρηση της ταχύτητας γίνετε με ιδικά μηχανήματα και αρχεία (αρχεία του1ΚΒ και συνολικά ο φάκελος  100 MB). Στην παρούσα αφού δεν είναι εφικτό αυτό , φτιάχνουμε ένα φάκελο με αρχεία του 1ΜΒ(χάριν της ευκολίας) και σύνολο φακέλου 100ΜΒ .
>   Κάτω από ιδανικές συνθήκες θα έπρεπε ένα δίκτυο των 100 να το μεταφέρει σε 8-9 δευτερόλεπτα . Επειδή ώμος η θεωρία διαφέρει από την πράξη , 12-13 δεύτερα  είναι ένας πολύ καλός χρόνος για το δίκτυο που είναι άριστα εγκατεστημένο. Υποδιαιρέσεις του χρόνου φυσικά είναι και ο χρόνος που πρέπει να κάνει το 1000 .



Η διαδικασία που ακολουθείτε δεν είναι σωστή γιατί επηρεάζεται πολύ από άλλα επίπεδα. Η ταχύτητα μεταφοράς ενός αρχείου μπορεί να επηρεαστεί από τις ρυθμίσεις TCP των υπολογιστών (transport layer) ή ακόμη και από την ίδια την εφαρμογή που χρησιμοποιείτε (app layer).

Για να μετρηθεί η ταχύτητα του δικτύου σε ένα IP δίκτυο, ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι τα UDP πακέτα. Το συγκεκριμένο πρωτόκολλο είναι εντελώς «χαζό» και δεν ρίχνει το ρυθμό αποστολής όταν εντοπίσει χαμένα πακέτα όπως κάνει το TCP. Στέλνει το πακέτο και το αφήνει στην τύχη του το οποίο μας βολεύει πολύ στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. Υπάρχουν ειδικές εφαρμογές που κάνουν μέτρηση με UDP (iperf). 






> 5ον Βασικό είναι επίσης οι υπολογιστές να έχουν στατικά IP και όχι να τα αφήσουμε στο αυτόματο .



Αυτό στέκει μερικώς.. Σε ένα παρανοϊκό setup, κάποιος admin θα μπορούσε να δίνει διαφορετική IP κάθε φορά σε κάθε ανανέωση.

Επίσης, δε μπορούμε να πούμε ότι «τα δίκτυα αποκτούν μνήμη». Αν αλλάζεις θύρες και δεν παίζει τότε είτε πρέπει να αλλάξεις το configuration (managed - διάβασα χρησιμοποιείς cisco), είτε να αλλάξεις μάρκα switch γιατί είναι μάπα και δεν ενημερώνεται για την αλλαγή MAC.

----------


## FILMAN

> Πολύ σωστά! Από την άλλη όμως, αυτές οι χαμηλές συχνότητες δε μας ενδιαφέρουν, εκτός από εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις.
> 
> Η κωδικοποίηση στο πρότυπο 10BASE-T (ελάχιστο που υποστηρίζει ένα 100άρι switch) είναι manchester και παράγει ρυθμο bit που κυμαίνεται από 5 - 10MHz. Επίσης το phy και τα magnetics έχουν συνήθως bandpass φίλτρα στην περιοχή 1 - 100MHz. Οπότε, γενικά, το λεπτό αλουμινόχαρτο μας αρκεί ως θωράκιση.
> 
> αφού τα φίλτρα που έχουν τα PHY και ο μετασχηματιστής στις Ethernet εξασθενεί τ που είναι το ελάχιστο σε ένα switch έχει, αν θυμάμαι καλά, κωδικοποίηση με ρυθμό bit τουλάχιστον 10MHz.



Ναι, δεν το είπα για τα δίκτυα υπολογιστών, αν θες να μεταφέρεις όμως σήμα ήχου με μη ισοσταθμισμένο θωρακισμένο καλώδιο θάχεις πρόβλημα με τα μαγν. πεδία των 50 Hz.

----------


## dovegroup

Κορυφαίο, σήμερα μου έμαθαν το 10base 2 ζευγών καλώδιο πως είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με ενα 100Base και εχει μικρή διαφορά απο ενα 1000 σε ταχύτητα, και δεν ενοχλεί καθόλου να παίρνεις τα άλλα 2 ζεύγη για τηλέφωνο και κουδούνι, Led και οτι άλλο θέλεις!!!
Ηθελα να ήξερα πιός ηλίθιος τους μαθαίνει τέτοια κόλπα και την βγάζουν καθαρή σε πολλές περιπτώσεις.
ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΒΑΠΤΙΖΟΜΕΝΑ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ Κ0Λ0Υ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΤΥΩΝ?
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΥΔΟΥΝΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!
ΑΜΑΝ ΠΙΑ...

----------


## ggr

Ναι ειναι πιο σωστο και γινεται για να μην δημιουργειται βρογχος γειωσης.

----------


## ggr

> Ισχύει ότι στα καλώδιο FTP είναι ποιο σωστό να γειώνετε μόνο η μια άκρη του και όχι και οι δυο άκρες; Αν όντως ισχύει αυτό πως εξηγείται;



Ναι ειναι πιο σωστο και γινεται για να μην δημιουργειται βρογχος γειωσης.

----------


## nathanas

Παιδιά αν και άργησα για λόγους υγείας να υλοποιήσω το δίκτυο μου. Σήμερα μπήκα δυναμικά στο πρόγραμμα.
 Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε: Όλα είναι καλά στα υπόλοιπα καλώδια εκτός από ένα , μήκους 20+ μέτρων το οποίο μου κάνει κάποια πολύ περίεργα τσαλίμια. Γειωμένο μόνο από την μία μεριά πάνω στο switchaki.
Όταν συνδέω το laptop μου (6ετίας) στην άκρη του καλωδίου, (η άλλη άκρη πάει στο switch), τότε έχω κανονικά δίκτυο και internet με μια χαρά ταχύτητα.
 Όταν συνδέω το καλώδιο στον σταθερό μου όμως (Motherboard Gigabyte P55-UD4 με onboard Gigabit Ethernet της Realtek, τσιπάκι  RTL8111D chip (10/100/1000 Mbit)) ο σταθερός μου δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο και επίσης δεν ανάβει ούτε καν το ledaki δίπλα από την υποδοχή της θύρας RJ-45. Σαν να μην συνδέω τίποτα.
Τώρα το πιο παράξενο. Όταν συνδέω ένα άλλο καλώδιο ethernet έχω κανονικά και στα δύο pc&λαπτοπ ethernet connection και λειτουργεί μια χαρά.
Για να δω τί παίζει πρριν αρχίσω να βγάζω καλώδια από τους τοίχους πήρα αυτό το lan tester: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Σε όλα τα καλώδια μου βγαίνουν οι συνδεσμολογίες μια χαρά. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει και δεν μπορώ να το συνδέσω στον σταθερό μου υπολογιστή. 
Σκέφτομαι να πάρω αυτό σε περίπτωση που δεν βγάλω άκρη.  http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.616011

Παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με ρε παίδες δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί φταίει. Το καλώδιο τα έχω με την ίδια σειρά και στα δύο βυσματάκια.

----------


## navar

τήρησες σωστή χρωματολογία και στις δύο πλευρές ?
.......αν τα έβαλες με την σειρά , ακόμα και 1 προς 1 να τα έχεις σωστά , δεν πρόκειτε να παίξει 
cable_utp_clip_image002.gif

----------


## nathanas

> τήρησες σωστή χρωματολογία και στις δύο πλευρές ?
> .......αν τα έβαλες με την σειρά , ακόμα και 1 προς 1 να τα έχεις σωστά , δεν πρόκειτε να παίξει 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16408



Τα καλώδια είναι με ακριβώς αυτήν την συνδεσμολογία που έχεις στην φώτο.αλλά δεν παίζουν έτσι.
Το καλώδιο το οποίο συνδέεται κανονικά το βρήκα μέσα σε μια κούτα αλλά είναι πολύ περίεργη η συνδεσμολογία.

  Την παραθέτω παρακάτω:
1-3
2-6
3-1
4-7
5-8
6-2
7-4
8-5

  Ενώ όλα τα βάζω ως εξής:
1-1
2-2
3-2... και πάει λέγοντας!

----------


## navar

είσαι σίγουρος λοιπόν οτι είναι ακριβώς όπως τα έχει η φωτογραφία ....... ρίξτεις μια ματιά ξανά !!!!
επίσης σύμφωνα με την συνδεσμολογία που έδωσες το καλώδιο είναι crossover ! είναι αλλαγμένα τα πορτοκαλί με τα πράσινα !
τα cross καλώδια χρησιμοποιούνται όταν συνδέουμε ίδιες συσκευές πχ (switch με switch, pc με pc ,router με router) αν και πλέον είναι άχρηστο μιας και το 99% των συσκευών έχει αυτόματο εντοπισμό και δεν χρειάζεται !

μήπως έχεις κάνει κάποια παράξενη ρύθμιση στο *Bios* στην κάρτα δικτύου και μήπως παλιότερα είχες συνδεμένο αυτό το pc απευθείας με άλλο pc ??? και γίνονται conflictτα data ? αν και πάλι το switch θα το εντόπιζε και θα έπαιζε.

στο ξαναλέω όμως για να έχει αποβολή θορύβου πρέπει να είναι 
ασπρο πορτ
πορτοκαλι
ασπρο πρασ
μπλέ 
άσπρο μπλε
πράσινο
ασπρο καφε
καφε !!!!
όπως στα γράφω ! και όχι τα πορτοκαλί , τα πράσινα , τα μπλέ , τα καφέ , είναι κλασικό λάθος !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nathanas

Όχι δεν τα έχω ακριβώς όπως στην φωτο. Αλλά τήρησα την ίδια συνδεσμολογία και στα δύο βύσματα.
Τα έχω βάλει ως εξής: 

πράσινο
ασπρο πράσινο
πορτοκαλι 
ασπρο πορτκαλι
καφε 
ασπρο καφε
μπλε
ασπρο μπλε

Είναι ικανό αυτό να μου δημιουργει το πρόβλημα?  Κάπου είχα δει αυτήν την συνδεσμολογία σε videaki στο youtube που ανέφερε να τα βάλουμε απλώς με την ίδια σειρά και στις δύο άκρες.

----------


## navar

για αυτό το λόγο σου είπα κοίτα ξανά !!!!
και βέβαια απο εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα σου !!!

TX_D1+               pin1              ασπρο πορτ
TX_D1-                pin2  πορτοκαλι
RX_D2+               pin3  ασπρο πρασινο
RX_D2-    pin6   πρασινο

τα 4 παραπάνω είναι αυτά που μας νοιάζουν ! τα ΤΧ και RX πρέπει να είναι σε ζευγάρια μεταξύ τους ! για να αποβάλεται ο θόρυβος !
αλλιώς τζίφος !
παίζει βέβαια όπως το έκανες και εσύ αλλα για πολύ μικρές αποστάσεις !

----------


## STALKER IX

κλασικο προβλημα! κοψε και απο τις δυο μεριες τα 4,5,7,8 και θα παιξει.

----------


## navar

> κλασικο προβλημα! κοψε και απο τις δυο μεριες τα 4,5,7,8 και θα παιξει.



 θεωρώ καλύτερη λύση να πρεσάρει δυο clips απο την αρχή !!! και σωστά θα είναι και καλύτερα θα παίζει. θα αποβάλει και σωστά τον θόρυβο !

----------


## STALKER IX

και τα ζευγαρια νικο οπως λεει ο κωσταντινος!
και μην συνδεσεις τα 4 5 7 8

----------


## navar

> και τα ζευγαρια νικο οπως λεει ο κωσταντινος!
> και μην συνδεσεις τα 4 5 7 8



 αφού θα τα πρεσάρει έτσι κιαλλίος γιατί να τα αφήσει αυτά απέξω :P :P :P ;P :P :P xaxaxxxaxaxaxaxa
πάντως για 100 δίκτυο 4 καλώδια αρκούν ! άλλωστε το βλέπεις και σε καινούργια router. έχουν κάτι έτοιμα καλώδια μόνο με 4 δηλαδή μόνο  1-2-3-6

----------


## STALKER IX

μην το γελας! εχει ξελασπωσει πολλους αυτη η συνδεση!

----------


## nathanas

Sorry ρε παίδες αλλά που να φανταστώ ότι παίζει ρόλο αν τηρήσω την ίδια συνδεσμολογία, χωρίς όμως να πάρω για κριτήριο το χρώμα...
Δηλαδή μόνο και μόνο για να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς οι νέοι, ο τρόπος με τον οποίο είναι τυλιγμένα μας "σώζει" από την αποβολή του θορύβου? "Αλληλοεξουδετερώνονται" τα μαγνητικά πεδία ή κάτι παρόμοιο?
Δηλαδή αν εγώ πάρω αντίστροφα τα χρώματα ή με τυχαία σειρά, θα έχω πρόβλημα με τα δεδομένα οπωσδήποτε? (αναφέρομαι σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις)

Δεν έχω θέμα να βάλω και τα 8 καλώδια στο βυσματάκι. Και μιλάμε πάντα σε 1000αρι switch τοποθετημένα και όχι σε 100αρι ρούτερ.
Κάτι ακόμη μιας και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Μου προτείνατε να μην γειώσω και τα 2 βυσματάκια για να αποφευχθεί ο βρόγχος γείωσης. Παίζει ρόλο ποιο από τα δύο θα γειώσω?(αυτο που πάει στο switch ή αυτό που πάει στο pc/ps3 αντίστοιχα)?

----------


## navar

ότι είναι πιο σύγχρονο θα γειώσεις ...... η μητρική σου είναι η το Ps3 ! αν και στην θέση σου δεν θα γείωνα τίποτα, δεν θα σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα αυτό !

στα υπόλοιπα που έγραψες νίκο έχεις δίκιο , παίζει ρόλο η σειρά αλλα όχι τα χρώματα , απλά χρησιμοποιούντε έτσι απο όλους και έχει γίνει ....πρότυπο !
σκοπός είναι να είναι ζεύγος καλωδίων το 1-2 και πάλι ζεύγος το 3-6 ! 
αν και αμα έκανες καλώδιο 2-3 μέτρα θα σου έπαιζε όπως και αν τα έβαζες , αλλα όσο μεγαλώνουν τα μέτρα και υπάρχει και ρεύμα κοντά.....θέλουν σωστά !

----------


## nathanas

Thanks για την πληροφορία. Δεν περίμενα να παίζει τόσο ρόλο στον θόρυβο το τύλιγμα. Πάντοτε σύνδεα με τον ίδιο, λανθασμένο, τρόπο τα ethernet μου αλλά ποτέ δεν ξεπερνούσαν τα 2 μέτρα και για αυτό δεν έπαιζε πρόβλημα.
Μεταξύ PS3 και μητρικής παρεμβάλεται το switchaki.
Οπότε θα γειωσω το PS3 και την μητρική και πλαστικά βυσματάκια θα μπαίνουν στο switchaki.

Και μια ερώτηση αρχαρίου: Πως τα γειώνουμε? Γιατί εγώ βάζω την γείωση μέσα από το clipsακι πριν το πρεσάρω αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν έρχεται καλά σε επαφή. Το λέω γιατί δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω την γείωση με το Lan Tester μου, αν γειώσω μόνο την μία μεριά. Και βαριέμαι να μπω στην διαδικασία να εφαρμόσω θηλυκό βυσματάκι και να δώσω κάποια τάση στην μία άκρη και στην άλλη να βάλω πολύμετρο.

----------


## nathanas

Ρε παιδιά επειδή ήταν το καλώδιο τσίμα τσίμα, πήρα άλλο από τον Φανό αλλά δεν είχε FTP και έτσι πήρα *SFTP*. Έχει και μια *extra θωράκιση* έξω από το καλώδιο γείωσης σαν πλέγμα καλωδίων (όπως αυτό που είναι γύρω γύρω στα καλώδια για κεραία τηλεόρασης.
Αυτό τί το κάνουμε? Το γειώνουμε επίσης ή το αφήνουμε στον αέρα? Και στην ίδια περίπτωση πάλι από την μια μεριά?

----------


## nathanas

Φίλε Κωνσταντίνε και Μιχάλη,
   τελικά όλα πάνε σφαίρα τώρα!!!! Με ένα απλό check peak bitrate sta 86Mbps χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Αλλά δεν είδα στην επιλογή lossless quality τι γίνεται.
Πάω να λιώσω σε καμμιά ταινιούλα τώρα. 
Τα λέμε αύριο να σας πω τελικές εντυπώσεις.






> Ρε παιδιά επειδή ήταν το καλώδιο τσίμα τσίμα, πήρα άλλο από τον Φανό αλλά δεν είχε FTP και έτσι πήρα *SFTP*. Έχει και μια *extra θωράκιση* έξω από το καλώδιο γείωσης σαν πλέγμα καλωδίων (όπως αυτό που είναι γύρω γύρω στα καλώδια για κεραία τηλεόρασης.
> Αυτό τί το κάνουμε? Το γειώνουμε επίσης ή το αφήνουμε στον αέρα? Και στην ίδια περίπτωση πάλι από την μια μεριά?



 Δεν χρησιμοποίησα SFTP αλλά το παλιό περασμένο FTP, αν και μου φτάνει τσίμα-τσίμα. 
Θα ήθελα βέβαια να μου απαντήσετε στο θεματάκι για την γείωση του SFTP για να ξέρω αν μου τύχει να το χρησιμοποιήσω στο μέλλον.

----------


## mpi

> Κορυφαίο, σήμερα μου έμαθαν το 10base 2 ζευγών καλώδιο πως είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με ενα 100Base και εχει μικρή διαφορά απο ενα 1000 σε ταχύτητα, και δεν ενοχλεί καθόλου να παίρνεις τα άλλα 2 ζεύγη για τηλέφωνο και κουδούνι, Led και οτι άλλο θέλεις!!!
> Ηθελα να ήξερα πιός ηλίθιος τους μαθαίνει τέτοια κόλπα και την βγάζουν καθαρή σε πολλές περιπτώσεις.
> ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΒΑΠΤΙΖΟΜΕΝΑ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ Κ0Λ0Υ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΤΥΩΝ?
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΥΔΟΥΝΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!
> ΑΜΑΝ ΠΙΑ...




 Χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Laugh:  :Laugh: 
  Είσαι απλά άπαιχτος !!!! :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## safetec

> Καλημέρα,
> εχω αρχίσει και περνάω κανάλια στο σπίτι για να "κρυψω" το καλώδιο ethernet. Μιλάμε για 20 μέτρα καλώδιo kai δυστυχώς σε κάποιο σημείο του σπιτιού έχω περάσει και εξωτερικό κανάλι 220Volt.
> *Επηρεάζει την μετάδοση των δεδομένων (και την ταχύτητα) του ethernet,ο θόρυβος του καναλιού των 220Volt, σε περίπτωση που για μήκος 2 μέτρα θα είναι παράλληλα σε απόσταση 2cm περίπου?*
> Σε άλλο σημείο δεν θέλω να το περάσω διότι θα φαίνεται και σαν τελευταία λύση θα πρέπει να κάνω πατέντες για να το βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι και μετά να ξαναπεράσει μέσα.
> Η ταχύτητα μετάδοσης με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ γιατί θα το χρησιμοποιήσω για HD streaming από το PC στο PS3.
> Please όποιος ξέρει να απαντήσει γιατί έχω αφήσει την δουλειά στη μέση επειδή δεν γνωρίζω αν θα κάνω καλά ή όχι.



φιλαρακο αν σε ενδιαφερουν οι ταχητητες

και εχεις win7 

θα πας και θα παρεις αλλη μια καρτα δικτιου εσωτερικη !!!!! 

το λαν για να πεξει κανονικα θελει 4 καλωδια - τα 4 μεσεα !!! εσυ με το utp εχεισ 8 !!!!

που συμενει πως με ενα καλωδιο μπορεις να παρεις 2 δικτια !!!!

χωρισε το καλωδιο σου σε 2 λαν και πατσαρισε το ενα ακρο σε 2 πορτες του ρουτερ 

κουμποσε την 2 καρτα δικτιου στο pc soy εγκαταστησε τους drivers

πιγενε ιδιοτητες δικτιου επελεξε και της 2 καρτες και καντες brige 

με αυτο θα εχεις 200 μbit συνδεση και πολυ μαματες ταχητητες ιδικα για τορεντ η για upload !!!!

θα δουλευουν και οι 2 καρτες σαν μια !!!! low balans και απλα θα πεταει το pc soy  :Smile:

----------


## safetec

τα ζευγαργια που πεζουν στα διτια για 100     εινε το μπλε και το πρασινο τα αλλα 2 ( καφε πορτοκαλι εινε αχρηστα !!! )

----------


## navar

Γιάννη !
Α) μιλάμε για gigabit lan , τα θέλει και τα 8 για να παίξει 100% σωστά !
Β) είπες οτι είναι τα μεσαία καλώδια , πράγμα λάθος , τα 1-2-3-6 είναι αναγκαία και όχι τα 3-4-5-6 !!!
Γ) αν μιλάμε για τύπου Α τότε ειναι όντως τα μπλέ και τα πράσινα ! αλλα εδώ και χρόνια έχει καθιερωθεί το Β που είναι τα πορτοκαλί και τα πράσινα ! το καταλαβαίνεις εύκολα απο το ότι  ξεκινάνε όλοι πλέον απο Ασπρο-πορτοκαλι ! επίσης αν φτιάξεις ενα καλώδιο Α απο την μία και Β απο την άλλη , έχεις έτοιμο ενα cross !
Δ) μια χαρά με full dublex η ταχύτητα είναι 1000 πάνω 1000 κάτω ! και είναι υπέραρκετη !
Ε) μίλησε για playstation και να βάλει 2 καλώδιο το playstation θα "μιλάει - τραβάει " απο ένα οπότε άχρηστο το δεύτερο !
Ζ) αυτό που λές γίνεται όχι σε bridge mode , αλλα αν υπάρχει στο λειτουργικό δυνατότητα "Network Load Balance"
Η) και 8 κάρτες να βάλεις , την ταχύτητα δεν θα την πιάσεις ! μετά στο κόλπο μπαίνουν πολλά ! 
με τι ταχύτητα μπορεί να γράψει-διαβάσει ο δίσκος ? 
με τί ταχύτητα μπορεί να στείλει δεδομένα το chipset ?
με τί ταχύτητα μπορεί κάνει έλεγχο το λειτουργικό αν μεταφέρονται σωστά τα πακέτα ?

εν ολίγεις για την χρήση που θέλει το παιδί , δόθηκε λύση που είναι Υπερ-αρκετή !

Φιλικά Κωνσταντίνος !

----------


## jim.ni

navarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr    (πες μου οτι βγαίνει απο το navara να σε συμπαθήσω ακόμα ποιο πολύ)

----------


## nathanas

Ναι όντως είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος με το δίκτυο που έστησα.
Είναι 1000αρι αν και δεν μου έχουν χρειαστεί ποτέ ταχύτητες μεγαλύτερες απο 300Mb/s και αυτές μόνο στην μεταφορά παιχνιδιών για PS3 που είναι 20-30GB και μεταφέρονται στα μπαμ.
Στις ταινίες που είναι 1080p δεν χρειάζομαι μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από 100-120Mb/s και αυτό σε ταινίες που είναι πολυυυύ μεγάλες.
To PC έχει Motherboard Gigabyte P55-UD4 που υποστηρίζει 3Gb/s, όπως επίσης και ο σκληρός scorpio black 3Gb/s. Εχει ενσωματωμένο Gigabit Ethernet οπότε η λύση του φίλου θα μου ήταν άχρηστη.
Και αφού χρειάζομαι τα 120-130Mb/s θεωρητικά με την λύση του παιδιού θα είχα 200Mb/s αλλά μόνο από θέμα εγκατάστασης και λανθασμένης τοποθέτησης καλωδιων θα πετύχαινα πολύ μικρότερη ταχύτητα και όχι την θεωρητική.
Πόσο μάλλον αν μπλέκει και άλλο το θέμα με το bridge.

Τέλος πάντων στην περίπτωση μου η πιο απλή και φθηνή λύση με το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα ήταν to 1000αρι δίκτυο...

----------


## safetec

> Γιάννη !
> Α) μιλάμε για gigabit lan , τα θέλει και τα 8 για να παίξει 100% σωστά !
> Β) είπες οτι είναι τα μεσαία καλώδια , πράγμα λάθος , τα 1-2-3-6 είναι αναγκαία και όχι τα 3-4-5-6 !!!
> Γ) αν μιλάμε για τύπου Α τότε ειναι όντως τα μπλέ και τα πράσινα ! αλλα εδώ και χρόνια έχει καθιερωθεί το Β που είναι τα πορτοκαλί και τα πράσινα ! το καταλαβαίνεις εύκολα απο το ότι ξεκινάνε όλοι πλέον απο Ασπρο-πορτοκαλι ! επίσης αν φτιάξεις ενα καλώδιο Α απο την μία και Β απο την άλλη , έχεις έτοιμο ενα cross !
> Δ) μια χαρά με full dublex η ταχύτητα είναι 1000 πάνω 1000 κάτω ! και είναι υπέραρκετη !
> Ε) μίλησε για playstation και να βάλει 2 καλώδιο το playstation θα "μιλάει - τραβάει " απο ένα οπότε άχρηστο το δεύτερο !
> Ζ) αυτό που λές γίνεται όχι σε bridge mode , αλλα αν υπάρχει στο λειτουργικό δυνατότητα "Network Load Balance"
> Η) και 8 κάρτες να βάλεις , την ταχύτητα δεν θα την πιάσεις ! μετά στο κόλπο μπαίνουν πολλά ! 
> με τι ταχύτητα μπορεί να γράψει-διαβάσει ο δίσκος ? 
> ...



 
να σου κανω μια ερωτηση γιατι μπερδευτικα 

αγωρασε δηλ 1000 μοντεμ ρουτερ ??? αυτο κανει 1500 -2000 χωρις τον προγραματισμο και θελει κουμπιουτερα - προγραματιστη για να στο σεταρει  !!!!(εχω δυο σισκο στην ετερια εινε 1000 κανει παπαδες αλλα εινε επαγκελματικο και τσουζει σαν τιμη ) 

εγω το ειπα για να εχει πιο γρηγορο νετ !!!! και αντι η συνδεση να εινε στα 100 μεγαμπιτ να εινε στα 200 για να εχει πιο γριγορη επικηνηνια ο υπολογιστης με το ρουτερ 

τοι εχω κανει στο κομπιουτερ μουτ και εχω δει διαφορα ιδικα οταν κατεβαζο και ανεβαζω κανενα τορρεντ 

και εμενα και οι δυο καρτεσ μου 1000αρες εινε αλλα το μοντεμ ρουτερ μου εινε 100 καθε πορτα 

ειπαρχει καμια λυση σε αυτο οικονομηκη  ???

γιατι ολλα τα μοντεμ ρουτερ που κειταω απο πλεσιο εινε 100αργια !!!  και δεν πεζουν λευτα για σισκο

----------


## navar

> navarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr    (πες μου οτι βγαίνει απο το navara να σε συμπαθήσω ακόμα ποιο πολύ)



χαχαχαχαχ όχι Δημήτρη ! είναι φοιτιτικό παρατσούκλι , κρατάει μια δεκαετία και είναι κλεμένο απο μια άσχετη άγνωστη ταινία που είχα δεί ένα βράδυ !
εην επόμενη μέρα στο ΤΕΙ μας ζήτησαν να διαλέξουμε ενα Nickname για Username σε ότι ηλεκττρονικό μέσο πρόσφερε η σχολή ! μου είρθε πρώτο και καθιερώθηκε , σέ όλα τα φόρουμ που συμμετείχα , σε Mirc  και γενικά παντού ως τώρα !





> (εχω δυο σισκο στην ετερια εινε 1000 κανει παπαδες αλλα εινε επαγκελματικο και τσουζει σαν τιμη ) 
> 
> όταν συνεργαζόμουν με την BYTE και την ΑΤΕ.ΕΤΕ.ΑphaBank κλπ εγκαταστάσεις και εγώ με αυτά πάλευα ,αλλα σπίτι δεν θα έπαιρνα ποτέ , και αργά είναι και δύστροπα, και προσφέρουν πράγματα που δεν χρειάζομαι σπίτι !(σφαλεια, σταθερότητα κλπ κλπ)
> 
> εγω το ειπα για να εχει πιο γρηγορο νετ !!!! και αντι η συνδεση να εινε στα 100 μεγαμπιτ να εινε στα 200 για να εχει πιο γριγορη επικηνηνια ο υπολογιστης με το ρουτερ 
> άντε και τα έβαλε τα 2 καλώδια . αφού η σύνδεση που έχει στην ελλάδα με το νέτ το πολύ να είναι 24αρα, τα 100 δεν φτάνουν ? άλλωστε για αυτό το λόγο όλα βγαίνουν 100αρια !
> 
> τοι εχω κανει στο κομπιουτερ μουτ και εχω δει διαφορα ιδικα οταν κατεβαζο και ανεβαζω κανενα τορρεντ 
> 
> ...



τί γραμμή έχεις ? 24αρα? 12αρα? 8αρα? τί να το κάνεις μεγαλύτερο απο 100αρι?
με απλά ηλεκτρολογικά , σε μία κατανάλωση 2Α δεν σου φτάνει 10Α ασφάλεια και 3χ1,5 καλώδιο ?
άν θέλεις να βελτιώσεις ταχύτητες , και να έχεις καλύτερα κατεβάσματα , κοίτα για κανένα λίγο καλύτερο router ! ας πούμε θεωρώ πολύ καλά για τα λεφτά τους τα LevelOne !

επίσης μιας και πιάσαμε το θέμα torrent !
*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !!!!!!
όσοι έχετε αυτόματες Connx και αυτόματες ρυθμίσεις ή ρυθμίσεις με το χέρι και DNS to 195.170.0.1 
μην περιμένετε να δείτε σοβαρή ταχύτητα σε torrent με τίποτα !
ο πΟΤΕς σας κλειδώνει χαμηλά για να διαχειρίζεται τους πόρους του !
δοκιμάστε ρυθμίσεις με το χέρι και DNS τις GOOGLE
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
ή τα open DNS του ΟΤΕ !
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
*
προσωπικά δουλεύω με τα google !

----------


## nathanas

Δεν ξέρω αν το μήνυμα παει σε μένα ή στον φίλο, αλλά εγώ δεν το ήθελα το 1000αρι για το ιντερνετ. Το Internet μοy δε χρησιμοποιεί ουτε το 1/30 του ρούτερ μου.
Το ήθελα για να μεταφέρω τα δεδομένα με media server χωρίς πρόβλημα και με ταινίες 1080p με transfer rates γύρω στα 120Mb/s. Το κάνω επιτυχώς και επίσης το LevelOne μου switchακι, καταναλώνει μέχρι 1Α αλλά λέει πως η κατανάλωση πέφτει όταν δεν λειτουργεί με μεγάλες ταχύτητες και ανάλογα με το πόσο μακριά είναι το κάθε pc.

----------


## navar

και βεβαια Νικο δεν πάει σε σένα αλλα στον γιάννη που ρώτησε !
νομίζω οτι απο την αρχή τουλάχιστον αυτό σου προτείναμε/προτεινα !
και όπως αποδείχτηκε στην περίπτωση δεν έπαιξε κανένα πρόβλημα με την ύπαρξη καλωδίων !
ελπίζω να το χαίρεσαι το δίκτυο σου , και να σε καλύπτει  :Smile:

----------


## nathanas

> ελπίζω να το χαίρεσαι το δίκτυο σου , και να σε καλύπτει



 Φυσάει το δίκτυο φίλε, Κωνσταντίνε. Είμαι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος και λόγω αναρωτικής 20ημερών το έχω λιώσει.  :Smile:

----------


## plouf

> ή τα open DNS του ΟΤΕ !
> 208.67.222.222
> 208.67.220.220



 απλώς μια διορθωση το OpenDNS ΔΕΝ εινα ιτου ΟΤΕ ..ειναι της OpenDNS ..

----------


## navar

> απλώς μια διορθωση το OpenDNS ΔΕΝ εινα ιτου ΟΤΕ ..ειναι της OpenDNS ..



ναι δίκιο έχεις χρήστο ! εγώ δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά !
κατα τα άλλα είναι έτσι τα πράγματα με τα torrent

----------

